# Arbeitet jemand mit casabac?



## DP (14. Jun 2005)

genau. nutzt jemand mit dem rich-web-client-framework von casabac.com?

wie ist die performance? 

das online-demo schleicht eher vor sich hin... daher tippe ich mal auf einen mangelhaften server... oder ist das teil generell lahm wie sau?

danke


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Jun 2005)

würde mich auch schon mal interessieren

vor allem: wie ist die programmierung? funzt das dhtml wirklich mit allen browsern??

hoffentlich findet sich jemand, der das ding schon mal verwendet hat


----------



## extradry (15. Jun 2005)

Wir haben Casabac für ein Kundenprojekt (ca 1.500 PT) verwendet und sind sehr zufrieden damit !!!

Die Performance ist eigentlich kein Problem. Das erste mal Landen der Maske dauert etwas länger, dafür gehts danach um so schneller, da diese statisch im Browser bleibt und nur im Hintergrund das Daten-Delta ausgetauscht wird.

Wir werden Casabac auf jeden Fall in vielen weiteren Anwendungen verwenden ! Besonders ist auch hervorzuheben, dass der Support 1A ist !


----------



## DP (15. Jun 2005)

das hört sich ja ganz gut an.  vielen dank.

hat jemand ne ahnung ob man casabac in portlets (jetspeed 1.x) implementieren kann?!


----------

